# OBD II Code Reader..



## Navin R Johnson (Jun 11, 2004)

Howdy all. I have a check engine light on my 1997 Maxima and was thinking of buying a OBD II code reader so as to be able to know what to fix and do it myself. I was just wondering if anyone knows what reader is a good one and where to get Nissan codes from. I've heard you can download them but have had no luck finding a site. Any info or advise would be great appreciated. Thanks. Navin R Johnson


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't waste your money on the scanner...unless you really want to.

Run the ECU code yourself without a scanner!
How to get the code: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecu.html 

What the code means: 
http://vbxmaxima.8m.com/ecudecoder.html 

Post the code in here if you have any trouble with the decoder and I can search on Maxima.org for you.


----------



## Navin R Johnson (Jun 11, 2004)

Thanks for the great info !! NJ


----------



## pascalchabot (Oct 28, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Don't waste your money on the scanner...unless you really want to.
> 
> Run the ECU code yourself without a scanner!
> How to get the code:
> ...


I need hepl and I hope you can help.
I have 3 check engine 09 02, 06 05, 03 04.
0605 and 0304 are knock sensor and cylinder 4 missfire but i can't find 09 02. 
I chek twice to be sure and it's 0902.
Can you cherch a little to find what's the problem please?
And for my knock sensor and cylinder 4 missfire what should i do?
ty


----------

